# Lifestyles & Discussion > Bitcoin / Cryptocurrencies >  PAYEER® MasterCard Platinum, e-Wallet, Merchant, Bitcoin Exchange

## Alex_Nik

*PAYEER® MasterCard Platinum, e-Wallet, Merchant, Bitcoin Exchange.*Welcome to PAYEER, your convenient,secure and easy way to make and receive payments across the world.
*

1. Payeer® e-Wallet*
You can send money all over the world (223 countries) just for 0.95% fee, or receive money from millions of PAYEER users for 0%.

*2. Payeer® Merchant*
Connect your site to Payeer and start accept payments right now!*
* - Users can add funds to e-Wallet by  VISA, MasterCard, Wire, Sepa, Bitcoin, Okpay, Paxum, Qiwi, BTC-e.

*3. Payeer® MasterCard Platinum*
You can order your Platinum MasterCard now!
0% ATM fee, 0% POS fee.
This card works in 200+ countries

*
4. Payeer® MasterCard Platinum for Business*
You can order from 1 to 1.000.000 cards for your business with your logo and design!

*5. Payeer® Mass Payments*
Mass payments to VISA, MasterCard, Wire, Sepa, Payeer.

*URL: PAYEER.COM*

*I'm ready to answer any questions about the Payeer.*

----------


## presence

what does it cost to send money to payeer from btce?

annual fee?  registration fee?

this works like a regular mastercard debit?

can a take cash out at an atm?

----------


## kpitcher

Does this work in the USA?

----------


## Alex_Nik

Registration fee: 0$
Annual fee: 0$
this works like a regular mastercard debit: Yes
can a take cash out at an atm: Yes
what does it cost to send money to payeer from btce? - 0%

----------


## Alex_Nik

> Does this work in the USA?


No

----------


## presence

> This card works in 200+ countries





> Does this work in the USA?





> No


because freedom! liberty! and justice for all!

----------


## Origanalist

> because freedom! liberty! and justice for all!


Don't worry, Trumps gonna make "Murica great again. We won't need any of this commie free $#@!.

----------


## kfarnan

Wagecan works in US.

----------


## Alex_Nik

I receive a lot of questions like this: What is the difference between Payeer and other payment systems? So I decided to place this table, in which you can find an answer to this questions.

----------


## presence

what specifically keeps you from operating in the US?

----------


## muh_roads

> what specifically keeps you from operating in the US?


Money transmitter licenses and MSB's I imagine.  You have to give your tithe to the money mafia for permission to be free.

WageCan is already a very large company well funded to serve the USSA.  Along with Shift/Coinbase.

----------

